# That damn CSI episode



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 2, 2011)

My ex just discovered that damn CSI episode. Could everyone take a moment to say that furries arenâ€™t creepy guys yiffing in cat suitesâ€¦ I want her to see the FAF explosion.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 2, 2011)

It's your ex

The air date was 2003

Why do you care?


----------



## FBJim (Apr 2, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 2, 2011)

Xegras said:


> It's your ex
> 
> The air date was 2003
> 
> Why do you care?



Because she just sent me this text asking... pls tell me you aren't having sex in a fur suit. She needs to understand the shit storm that episode caused.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 2, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> Because she just sent me this text asking... pls tell me you aren't having sex in a fur suit. She needs to understand the shit storm that episode caused.


 
I thought you were having sex in a fursuit?

WHO DID I FUCK LAST NIGHT!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 2, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> Because she just sent me this text asking... pls tell me you aren't having sex in a fur suit. She needs to understand the shit storm that episode caused.


 
If she did that, she's too stupid to deal with.


----------



## Bando (Apr 2, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> Because she just sent me this text asking... pls tell me you aren't having sex in a fur suit. She needs to understand the shit storm that episode caused.


 
Just explain that you don't do that. It's just a hobby.
Sending her the G4 clip could help out. I'll dig up a link.
Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzZoJfB1_Io


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 2, 2011)

Tell her that kind of thing doesn't interest you and neither does it interest a majority of the furry fandom.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2011)

Tell her, "You do realise it's a fictional tv show and that it's not real right?"


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 2, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I thought you were having sex in a fursuit?
> 
> WHO DID I FUCK LAST NIGHT!



OH YOU... lol

Just linked the thread to her, she'll be reading it in a sec.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 2, 2011)

Tell her "bitch don't be stupid. We use fox suits"


----------



## Xegras (Apr 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Tell her, "You do realise it's a fictional tv show and that it's not real right?"



She must have freaked when someone told her the Power Rangers weren't actually protecting planet Earth.


----------



## FBJim (Apr 2, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> OH YOU... lol
> 
> Just linked the thread to her, she'll be reading it in a sec.


 FYI this was probably a bad move


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 2, 2011)

Rofl, by the way guys, she says your all mean trolls for calling her stupid. Hehe I told her, "Don't take it personally, they are always like that... always."


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> Rofl, by the way guys, she says your all mean trolls for calling her stupid. Hehe I told her, "Don't take it personally, they are always like that... always."


She's reading this?

*to your ex*
 ....
Oh hi!


----------



## FBJim (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Furry Girlfriend Lady


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2011)

I LIEK AHVING SEX IN MY MURRYSUIT AND THOSE TROLS AT CSI MADE FUN OF ME 

B'AWWW I AM TOTALLY A REPRESENTATION OF WHAT ALL FURRIES ARE LIKE


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 2, 2011)

FBJim said:


> Hi Furry Girlfriend Lady


 
If only she was my girlfriend lady... I screwed that one up being stupid.


----------



## FBJim (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey, guys, it's me, Jim. Who here likes to have sex in animal costumes?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2011)

FBJim said:


> Hey, guys, it's me, Jim. Who here likes to have sex in animal costumes?


 *holds up pitchforks and torches*


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 2, 2011)

Thought I clicked on The Den, not a damn time machine.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Thought I clicked on The Den, not a damn time machine.


 Oh my god, did you warn them about japan and haiti?


----------



## Greyscale (Apr 2, 2011)

FBJim said:


> Hey, guys, it's me, Jim. Who here likes to have sex in animal costumes?


 
You mean there's people who don't?


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh my god, did you warn them about japan and haiti?



Lol, you read xkcd don't you?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> Lol, you read xkcd don't you?


 I sure do.


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 2, 2011)

Greyscale said:


> You mean there's people who don't?


 
*LE GASP!*


----------



## FBJim (Apr 2, 2011)

Greyscale said:


> You mean there's people who don't?


 Perish the goddamn thought.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 2, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> Rofl, by the way guys, she says your all mean trolls for calling her stupid. Hehe I told her, "Don't take it personally, they are always like that... always."


 
Sorry it is a little hard to not be a wee bit mean to people who take what they see on a fictional television and need to be told....well duh of course it's not like that. It's rather silly isn't it? What you see on tv, most adults should realize by  now most of it is fiction. Any time any fictional show takes a crack at any kind of group it's bound to be way off the mark. You shouldn't have to explain these things to people.

Hell...most news programs blow what they cover out of proportion as well. It's all bout ratings. Truth, honestly, reality....that doesn't get you those sky high ratings and viewers. It's just how things are.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2011)

TheBestOfTimes said:


> *LE GASP!*


 Greyscale is joking.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Greyscale is joking.



Really?! :V hehe


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Greyscale is joking.


 
Never would've guessed. :V


----------



## Fay V (Apr 2, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> Rofl, by the way guys, she says your all mean trolls for calling her stupid. Hehe I told her, "Don't take it personally, they are always like that... always."


 I'm sorry she's shocked, but then again she's dim enough to think tv is true and to date a furry. Oh god. You got away from Mr. F, be thankful


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2011)

Y'know, I'm sure the whole "guys I need you to say this" deal in the OP took any credibility away from the argument.

I'm sorry you had to put up with this chump, Mysterious Ex.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 2, 2011)

Is the Ex on right now?


To the Ex.

Run. Run Hard. Run fast. Just run. Run and don't look back.

Sincerely 

Kiru


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> *"Run Forest, Run!"*


 fix'd


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 2, 2011)

Is she still reading this?

Wanna yiff? :v


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 2, 2011)

Only the sick fucks have fursuit sex.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 2, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Only the sick fucks have fursuit sex.


We've already established that. :V

To the ex (if she's reading this): Learn to form your own opinion from someone who's not up to their noses in fandom horrors, not something you saw on a fictional television show, 'kay? I'm sure you have a brain, sweetheart. Use it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 2, 2011)

...

You... 

You linked your ex-girlfriend to FAF... to make a point about furries not being all perverts... and then made a thread about it... in the Den. 

 Oh lawd. 

Link her to the main site next. Show her who we really are. :v


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 2, 2011)

That episode was fucking HILARIOUS, especially when they pulled of the blue cats' mask and it was a dude. XD


----------



## Azure (Apr 2, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> That episode was fucking HILARIOUS, especially when they pulled of the blue cats' mask and it was a dude. XD


Some things you can't buy with money. That scene is one of them. Also, people, there are things way sicker than people dressing up in a suit and fucking. You just haven't probed the internet hard enough for it yet.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey, girlfriend lady.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry_fandom


----------



## Brazen (Apr 2, 2011)

Tell her that you don't feel like defending yourself in front of your ex as you don't owe her shit anymore.


----------



## Tango (Apr 2, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I thought you were having sex in a fursuit?
> 
> WHO DID I FUCK LAST NIGHT!



*Raises hand* That's for sending a female spy to fuck up my team online.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2011)

This thread is bad and your girlfriend should feel bad. :V



Brazen said:


> Tell her that you don't feel like defending yourself in front of your ex as you don't owe her shit anymore.


 
Unless he is tappin' dat.


----------



## Machine (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, OP and OP's alleged girlfriend, thank you for giving me so many laughs on this beautiful April day.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't treat a fictional show like CSI as though it were a documentary. You can't trust anything in a show where the police station doesn't have functioning lights.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 2, 2011)

I would totally keep the stereotype, don a murrsuit, and follow her around, infrequently making cat noises.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm guessing now would be the time to delete any yiff stashes on the computer, right?


----------



## FBJim (Apr 2, 2011)

Alstor said:


> I'm guessing now would be the time to delete any yiff stashes on the computer, right?


 NO DON'T


----------



## crustone (Apr 2, 2011)

Ask her if she wants to yiff :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 2, 2011)

ICKY! QUICK! WE MUST HAVE AVAIN BURD SEX! 

QUICK! DON THE BIG BIRD OUTFIT WHILE I FETCH SOME HOT GLUE AND FEATHERS TO ATTACH TO MY ASS! 

Feather murrsuit oh murrrrrr...

Really though even at the time I saw that ep I called bullshit even before I knew about the fandom- sure some people get their rocks off to a lot of strange things and I didn't doubt at the time it happened but still it is CSI- everything on there is blown out of the water... BIG TIME. Trekies are the same- I imagine klingon sex happens and people RP it more than we'd like to think. Every fandom has its red headed stepchild- furries are no exception.


----------



## Ames (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd tap that.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Apr 2, 2011)

Can that episode just die? >.>


----------



## Machine (Apr 2, 2011)

DingoWolfAU said:


> Can that episode just die? >.>


It could, if furfags would leave it alone.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 2, 2011)

DingoWolfAU said:


> Can that episode just die? >.>


 
It did.  I thought the episode was a coyote.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 2, 2011)

Man, I thought all the furfags were over this by now. No one cares about it. At all.


----------



## Machine (Apr 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Man, I thought all the furfags were over this by now. No one cares about it. At all.


No one _smart _cares about it.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 2, 2011)

Of all the shows to believe

why pick CSI

why

It doesn't even get the CSI process right

it just doesn't smart

and bad show anyways


----------



## FBJim (Apr 2, 2011)

what if furries appeared on The Wire


----------



## Oovie (Apr 2, 2011)

She sounds pretty gullible, like those people who fall for those Chinese email scams or think everyone on the Internet is out to rape them. 
Although they could be trying to get your butt I guess.


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> ICKY! QUICK! WE MUST HAVE AVAIN BURD SEX!
> 
> QUICK! DON THE BIG BIRD OUTFIT WHILE I FETCH SOME HOT GLUE AND FEATHERS TO ATTACH TO MY ASS!



aww yeah, sigged,


----------



## Machine (Apr 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> aww yeah, sigged,


You're all about that bird sex, aren't you.


----------



## israfur (Apr 2, 2011)

Ex's are all fun to ignore or and laugh at, why one earth would you care what she thought?
And hey, if this makes her drift away from you even more than that'll just say what sort of person she is. So perhaps it'd be for the better?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> aww yeah, sigged,


 
It just fits doesn't it?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 2, 2011)

FBJim said:


> what if furries appeared on The Wire


 They're probably to stupid to understand what furry is and would mistakenly call it furbies.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 2, 2011)

god damn why will that stupid episode not fade from memory

STOP DIGGING THE HORSE UP, THE STENCH IS DRIVING ME INSANE


----------



## Conker (Apr 2, 2011)

Having sex in fursuits is like a prereq to to being a furry. You didn't know that OP? 

It's a good thing that girl broke up with you. You seem like a fucking idiot.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> They're probably *too* stupid to understand what furry is and would mistakenly call it furbies.



I whole heartedly agree :\)


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> god damn why will that stupid episode not fade from memory
> 
> STOP DIGGING THE HORSE UP, THE STENCH IS DRIVING ME INSANE


 
To be fair, it was his ex who found it.


----------



## Shouden (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't remember the portrayal of furries being really all that bad in that episode. I mean, in 1000 Ways To Die, they portrayed furriers as freaks that wander out in the middle of dessert and yiff. The only people that really thought the furries were weird in CSI were Catherine and Nick. And, sorry to say guys, but some people think furries are freaks. You all should know that by now. But Grissom pointed out that furries have been around for centuries, so...I mean, if you hate the furry episode, you have to hate the little people episode, too.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Apr 3, 2011)

I actually liked that CSI episode

It's disappointingly more honest than you'd like to admit.


----------



## ChaosKingX (Apr 3, 2011)

I remember seeing that episode and thinking furries were just some weird shit they made up for TV. If only...


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 3, 2011)

Shouden said:


> furries have been around for centuries


 
I hate it when I start to agree with someone and then they say something like this

Like, wat


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 3, 2011)

The CSI episode?......

*searches YouTube*

Oh damn, that was from a TV show? I thought it was a bad nightmare I had .....

Yea, I've seen that CSI episode before, wasn't really bothered by it. I found it creepy, maybe scary, even slightly offensive at points, yet I couldn't bring myself to NOT watch it through.


----------



## Shouden (Apr 3, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I hate it when I start to agree with someone and then they say something like this
> 
> Like, wat


 
They have been. They just haven't always been called furies. As the CSI episode pointed out, native Americans used to wear the skins of animals and many Native Americans still believe that everyone has a "spirit animal". Look at the Egyptains. They sometimes wore headdresses designed to look like dogs and cats.

Furries have been around for ages, and they're not going away any time soon. Some people think Furries are freaks, but, you know what, it takes one to know one.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 3, 2011)

Shouden said:


> Some people think Furries are freaks, but, you know what, it takes one to know one.


 
No it doesn't. At all.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 3, 2011)

Shouden said:


> They have been. They just haven't always been called furies. As the CSI episode pointed out, native Americans used to wear the skins of animals and many Native Americans still believe that everyone has a "spirit animal". Look at the Egyptains. They sometimes wore headdresses designed to look like dogs and cats.
> 
> Furries have been around for ages, and they're not going away any time soon. Some people think Furries are freaks, but, you know what, it takes one to know one.


 
You know this is a fandom whose membership policy is literally restricted to those who care to asociate with a term invented in the 60s right.

You know, when the fandom was created

in the 60s

at a sci-fi convention

in the 60s


----------



## Conker (Apr 3, 2011)

Shouden said:


> They have been. They just haven't always been called furies. As the CSI episode pointed out, native Americans used to wear the skins of animals and many Native Americans still believe that everyone has a "spirit animal". Look at the Egyptains. They sometimes wore headdresses designed to look like dogs and cats.
> 
> Furries have been around for ages, and they're not going away any time soon. Some people think Furries are freaks, but, you know what, it takes one to know one.


 You know those people had an aspect of worship to their dressing up and shit right? Like, it was all about the worship part.

Us 21st century furries are just here for the porn.

I'm pretty sure that's a big difference and worth noting.


----------



## Octa (Apr 3, 2011)

Did anybody else just think it was plain funny as fuck no matter what year it was? I didn't think anyone would be stupid enough to take it seriously, I suppose I was being a bit naive. It's 2011, yeah the show was funny, but there are much funnier things in life. I mean come on, fundamental Christians anyone?


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> STOP DIGGING THE HORSE UP, THE STENCH IS DRIVING ME INSANE


 
:<
QQ


----------



## Billythe44th (Apr 4, 2011)

Rocky Raccoon

Went up to his room

Only to find he had become the pariah of an entire subculture. Wait, too many syllables. Nevermind.

That episode needed less sex, more rainbow-puke sparkledogs and dancing kangaroos with squeaky noses.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 4, 2011)

By the way. Thanks guys. She got mad at me, but we had a good talk afterwards and I feel like I got a friend back  she hasn't really talked to me all that much since the breakup but now we are on eachothers cellphones again. I know you don't really care, but hey I got something good out of this so thanks anyway.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 4, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> By the way. Thanks guys. She got mad at me, but we had a good talk afterwards and I feel like I got a friend back  she hasn't really talked to me all that much since the breakup but now we are on eachothers cellphones again. I know you don't really care, but hey I got something good out of this so thanks anyway.




Once again gay furry fetish sex brings back another couple. :V


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> No it doesn't. At all.


 
Yeah, normally it takes at least four.
But seriously, actually normal people don't give a shit.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 4, 2011)

You know, I never saw that episode....

I should give it a watch. I'm up for a furry murder mystery. A 'furdermystery' if you would.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 4, 2011)

Can we ban people who make threads about this fucking episode? This horse is deader than King Tut's penis


----------



## Rouz (Apr 4, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Can we ban people who make threads about this fucking episode? This horse is deader than King Tut's penis


 
I thought there was a stick in which it mentioned, don't mention this.


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 12, 2011)

Rouz said:


> I thought there was a stick in which it mentioned, don't mention this.


 
*cough*




			
				Heckler & Koch said:
			
		

> -TV clips involving furries (unless you are 100% certain it is brand new): Self explanatory. We've all seen the American Dad clip, *the CSI episode*, the Tyra Banks clip, and so on. Unless you are sure it is brand new and never been seen before don't bother posting it.


http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/93819-HK-s-noob-guide-to-Den-posting.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 12, 2011)

Lets keep this thread open. Its amusing.


----------



## WingDog (Apr 12, 2011)

I loved this episode so I ran off to show it to everyone I know, They all loved it to and now want to be furries!

A few days ago I noticed my managers favorite movie was "Fear and loathing in Las Vegas" now I cannot stop thinking about the damn CSI episode.


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Apr 12, 2011)

....what's with that episode that makes the "others" mad?
Haven't seen it, rather spend my days in a room counting number stations around the globe.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 12, 2011)

Spatel said:


> You know, I never saw that episode....
> 
> I should give it a watch. I'm up for a furry murder mystery. A 'furdermystery' if you would.


Its up on YouTube, though its split into 4 different videos.



greg-the-fox said:


> Can we ban people who make threads about this fucking episode? This horse is deader than King Tut's penis


 We need a ROFLMFAO smiley 



WingDog said:


> I loved this episode so I ran off to show it to everyone I know, They all loved it to and now want to be furries!
> .


Like I've said before, the episode is strangely entertaining.


----------



## WingDog (Apr 12, 2011)

It was very entertaining, The guy gets shot because hes mistaken for a coyote...What kind of red neck has a night vision scope on his rifle to begin with?


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 12, 2011)

Vincent Jaeger said:


> ....what's with that episode that makes the "others" mad?


 
Everyone knows about it/ has seen it and we are all sick of hearing about it. This thread has been done to death and the episode in question is one of the reasons why I don't tell many people that I'm a furry.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 12, 2011)

This show made me realize I can totally become one with my anal fox slut self.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 13, 2011)

Xegras said:


> This show made me realize I can totally become one with my anal fox slut self.


 
ur cute lets yiff

That's what furries do, right?


----------



## Leon (Apr 13, 2011)

The OP made me cry.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 13, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> ur cute lets yiff
> 
> That's what furries do, right?


 
You must first do the fursuit rave dance of mating.


----------



## Cain (Apr 13, 2011)

OP, who gives a shit? Even if the fandom seems to be frowned upon more than other sub-cultures. Just ignore it and move on.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

Its not a sub-culture until its frowned upon by someone


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 13, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Its not a sub-culture until its frowned upon by someone


 
I FROWN ON YOU >:V

Are you now a subculture I can write a half assed tv forensics show on and broadcast it to the masses?


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

Sure


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 16, 2011)

Xegras said:


> You must first do the fursuit rave dance of mating.


 
I can just imagine some idiot doing this in his fur suit while he's on ecstasy...


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 16, 2011)

My parents believed it was true about furries, so can you guess how she reacted when I left the tab with FAF open.
It was quite awkward.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 16, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> My parents believed it was true about furries, so can you guess how she reacted when I left the tab with FAF open.
> It was quite awkward.



WHERE DO YOU HIDE YOUR BIG BLUE KITTY SEX SUIT!


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 17, 2011)

Xegras said:


> WHERE DO YOU HIDE YOUR BIG BLUE KITTY SEX SUIT!


 
I'M SORRY MOM YOU WEREN'T SUPPOSED TO FIND OUT THIS WAY!


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 19, 2011)

Xegras said:


> WHERE DO YOU HIDE YOUR BIG BLUE KITTY SEX SUIT!



I swear to god that is close to what she said.


----------



## Deathlightdb (Apr 21, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Thought I clicked on The Den, not a damn time machine.


 
What the heck happened to my "THIS" button?


----------

